# CPT code for scar revision



## coders_rock!

Good morning,

Is there a CPT code for revision of scar/scar revision from a previous surgery?

Thanks!


----------



## cgallimore

Hi,

Scar revisions fall under the complex repair codes, 13100-13153. See the guidelines under Complex repair in the Integumentary Section.


----------



## coders_rock!

Thanks for responding...


----------

